
What Is Node currently $0 on Amazon - philliphaydon
http://www.amazon.com/What-Is-Node-Brett-McLaughlin-ebook/dp/B005ISQ7JC/ref=sr_1_1
======
piqufoh
Currently $0, and $0 yesterday, and $0 when it was 'published'. There's a
reason for that, (eg it occasionally refers to Javascript as Java amongst
other 'treasures') and it'll take 10 minutes from your life that you'll never
get back.

~~~
jcutrell
How is it possible that O'Reilly puts their name on something with blatant
errors like that?

~~~
sanskritabelt
O'Reilly's put out some real stinkers.

------
sarreph
To quote one reviewer from the UK:

"Just read about it on the web. A pointless book. Just because it's free
doesn't mean you should download it. The time spent deleting it from your list
will be time you will never get back."

------
nonchalance
It's also free on Nook: [http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/what-is-node-brett-
mclaughli...](http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/what-is-node-brett-
mclaughlin/1111846807?ean=9781449314484)

------
malandrew
Since this is pretty much a useless conversation thread where most comments
are warning you to not waste your time, I want to ask a question to people who
buy books from Amazon via this one click purchase. How do I get the book I
purchased as a mobi or epub file? I don't really like the cloud reader but
cannot find anywhere how to download the mobi or epub file I purchased for a
book from them.

~~~
gman99
You can download the file (using Kindle For PC), but it's DRM'd.

Instructions on downloading and stripping DRM using Calibre/Kindle for PC:
[http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/10/drm-be-damned-how-
to-...](http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/10/drm-be-damned-how-to-protect-
your-amazon-e-books-from-being-deleted/)

~~~
malandrew
Thanks so much for this. Now I can use GoodReader on my iPad.

------
sirodoht
It has also been free on Google Play Books for quite some time now.

I have read it. It is very introductory. The author describes the idea behind
the creation of Node. Probably interesting for a beginner (either on Node or
generally on web developing) who would like to decide which framework he/she
wants to learn.

------
tmikaeld
Didn't buy it even while it's free - don't want the kindle app.

------
iamkoby
Is there really anyone that reads HN that doesn't know what's Node??

~~~
laumars
I think the title was meant to read "why is" rather than "what is".

~~~
iamkoby
no, that's the name of the book.

~~~
laumars
So it is. Thank you for the correction.

